# Bereavement Leave



## Hamek (10 Jul 2008)

Can anyone tell me  how Bereavement Leave works? A friend of mine wants to know if she's still entitled to her full annual leave after taking bereavement leave for two weeks. Does anyone know?


----------



## gabsdot (10 Jul 2008)

It depends on what is in the terms and conditions of the job. Any job I ever had offered 3 days paid Bereavement leave. She could also use force Majour leave (sp) I think this is 3 days. I might be wrong though. 
If it was a very close family member who dies her job might be flexible about it. She should talk to her boss or HR dept


----------



## KerryG (10 Jul 2008)

There was a man on Ireland AM couple of morning ago regarding all work entitlements.   He said force majuere leave cannot be used for bereavement, it relates to illness only of close family member and there was no set entitlement to bereavement leave, it was at the discretion of the employer so presumeably if there is no mention of it in the T&C then it is up to generosity of employer.   One of my work colleagues was off for 2 weeks after bereavement and there was no problem but I imagine it depends on the size of the company too.


----------



## europhile (10 Jul 2008)

There's no legal entitlement but some companies offer two or three days for close relations - parent, sibling, child, partner.  Not grannies, cousins, in-laws or aunties.


----------



## europhile (10 Jul 2008)

KerryG said:


> One of my work colleagues was off for 2 weeks after bereavement and there was no problem but I imagine it depends on the size of the company too.



That wouldn't be common unless you had a particularly benevolent employer or had long service/were an invaluable member of staff.


----------



## alaskaonline (10 Jul 2008)

Did you mean Force majeure leave?

Then read here: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/employment/employment-rights-and-conditions/leave-and-holidays/types_of_leave_from_work/?searchterm=Bereavement%20leave

The maximum amount of leave is 3 days in any 12-month period or 5 days in a 36-month period. You are *entitled to be paid* while you are on force majeure leave. You are protected against unfair dismissal for taking force majeure leave or proposing to take it.


----------



## alaskaonline (10 Jul 2008)

europhile said:


> Not grannies, cousins, in-laws or aunties.


 
Grannies would be considered as a close family member.


----------



## Calebs Dad (10 Jul 2008)

Force majeure is a legal term which means that some important and critical event has occurred, as a result, releasing the person directly affected from his or her legal obligations in a particular matter that would otherwise have applied. 
It entitles an employee to a number of paid days leave, in order to deal with a family emergency arising from an unforeseen injury to or illness of an immediate family member, which requires the employee's immediate presence at their side.
*Bereavement excluded*
Force majeure leave specifically excludes bereavements - currently there is no statutory entitlement to paid time off resulting from a family bereavement. (However many companies would have a policy granting some leave in this regard.


----------

